# Topics > Space >  Chinese space program

## Airicist

Chinese space program on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

China’s new crewed spacecraft to be reusable

Jan 21, 2020




> China’s new crewed spacecraft is being prepared for launch and arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Center, Hainan Province, south China, on 20 January 2020. The new, yet unnamed, spacecraft is planned to be reusable up to 10 times. Yang Qing, chief designer of the spacecraft, and Huang Zhen, chief assistant designer, present its main characteristics. 
> Credit: China Central Television (CCTV)

----------


## Airicist

Inside China’s new crewed spacecraft

Jun 12, 2020




> The cargo onboard China’s new-generation spacecraft prototype was revealed during a ceremony held by the China Manned Space Engineering Office and the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. The spacecraft transported scientific experiments, seeds, Chinese herbal medicine, the national flags of Pakistan and Argentina, and some youth science test items.
> The spacecraft was launched by a Long March-5B launch vehicle from the Wenchang Space Launch Center, Wenchang, Hainan Province, China, on 5 May 2020, at 10:00 UTC (18:00 local time) and landed at the Dongfeng landing site on 8 May 2020, at 05:49 UTC. On orbit, the capsule was used for China's first on-orbit leakage and collision detection experiment and to test 3D printing in space.

----------

